# Graphic Card Heating Problem



## cybermaniac (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi,
I have a *SPARKLE* Nvidia Geforce 9500 GT 1GB DDR2 graphics card. I know its quite old. But it is enough for my needs.
It was working fine till now. But now it has started to Heat a lot. The temperatures reach enough that it shuts down itself. When I monitored, the temperatures were near 60C.
Everything else seems to work fine. The fan also works fine. Also I have never overclocked this thing. In-fact I have never tweaked anything in my PC.

Please help me find a cure to this heating problem. And is there a need to change its Thermal Paste?

Here are the Pics for identification: 
*www.ascendtech.us/mmASC/Images/SX95GT512D2DPtop.JPG*www.ascendtech.us/mmASC/Images/SFPX95GT1024U2HP.jpg*www.ascendtech.us/mmASC/Images/SFPX95GT1024U2HPio.jpg
*c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/pi/mp/27579/prod_6469751821?src=http%3A%2F%2Fscusatrading.com%2Fimages%2Fproducts%2Fdetail%2FSFPX95GT1024U2HU.5.JPG&d=7421f817e9998243c9a1e2ff34097289ef2f790e&hei=333&wid=333&op_sharpen=1


----------



## icebags (Jul 22, 2016)

60 degrees isn't much to trigger shutdown. anyways, check if the fan is moving, and you play remove the fan/heatsink clean them, apply new paste if you know wat you are doing and are willing to take the risk.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 23, 2016)

Maybe your cpu is overheating, monitor the temps and report back.


----------



## cybermaniac (Jul 23, 2016)

icebags said:


> 60 degrees isn't much to trigger shutdown. anyways, check if the fan is moving, and you play remove the fan/heatsink clean them, apply new paste if you know wat you are doing and are willing to take the risk.



fan is moving perfectly. 60 degrees was temp at idle and not when gaming. shut down usually occurs after long hours of use. And about applying a new paste, this is something i have never done before and no i don't know what i am doing. So yeah i am scared to do so.. [help needed]

- - - Updated - - -



ashis_lakra said:


> Maybe your cpu is overheating, monitor the temps and report back.



Even i think this could be the problem. CPU temps at idle are above 50 degrees.


----------



## icebags (Jul 23, 2016)

^ use cpuz /gpuz to check the temps. Start the logging and note the log file location.

play some games for some times, then check the log files for temperature & utilization data.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2016)

better use HWinfo for monitoring temps.


----------



## cybermaniac (Jul 23, 2016)

topgear said:


> better use HWinfo for monitoring temps.


Thnx for the advice. I'll try and post the results ASAP.

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> ^ use cpuz /gpuz to check the temps. Start the logging and note the log file location.
> 
> play some games for some times, then check the log files for temperature & utilization data.


Okay I'll try this too. Thnx!


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2016)

so, what happened?


----------

